# Black lab with possible lymphoma?



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I adopted a black lab a year and a half ago after one of my Meals on Wheels clients had to go to the nursing home. I found out later that the dog was about 8 years old and was basically a "neighborhood dog". 

Flash forward a year and a half and the dog suddenly got a large swollen neck a few weeks ago. Took him to the emergency vet and they thought he had a spider or bug bite, even though there wasn't a mark. Steroids helped but a few days after he was done with them his neck and face swelled up again.

I took him to my vet and he felt he had a lymph node that was swollen. Biopsy was done and we're waiting for the results. 

Has anyone else had a dog with lymphoma? If so, tell me about it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My neighbor&#8217;s dog had &#8220;mumps&#8221;. He had, I think, leukemia. He was sent to Michigan State University, but died on the way. When the biopsy comes in your vet can tell you what it is and the prognosis.

Thank you for giving the dog a good life.


----------

